# CPC Exam Study Guide Final Exam #132



## jcapo (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently studying for the exam to be given on March 20th and really need an explanation of the Rationale for question 132. The explanations seem to contradict each other. Is code 88307 or 88305 correct? Thanks.


----------



## beckiw (Mar 23, 2010)

Could you post the question you're asking about.  I don't have the test you're utilizing.  Post the question, the choices of answers, and the rationale you were given.  We'll see what we can do for you.


----------



## MyAAPC25 (Feb 29, 2016)

*88305 vs 88307*

Granted this is an old post, so I'm not sure what study guide number 132 is taken from but, according to the AAPC Procedure Desk Reference  of 2016:
CPT 88305: the physician receives a surgical pathology specimen, such as a biopsy form bone marrow, the esophagus or muscle. The physician assigns each specimen vial or accession number. They perform a gross exam (review of features, shape, color) without a microscope and then with a microscope to determine the presence of disease or abnormalities. Conclusively,  writes a report which may be given  a Dx code. The 88305 is used with a level IV examination. 
CPT 88307:  Same as above, except for pathology specimens such as a brain biopsy, a lung wedge or a thyroid. And 88307 is used with a level V examination. 
Hope this was helpful.


----------

